# Eldar Camo (Non-Craftworld)



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

I wanted to try a camo theme on the eldar and painted an extra guardian I had:








Wanted to see what you guys thought of the color scheme. BTW, I think the caking of the paint is due to the fact that the paint is over 6 years old.
Which patterns do you think would be coolest, found a good site with patterns:
Camo Site


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

Nice. I would add a touch of black here and there like the actual camo of the military. Also, look at the tigerstripe camo it has lines of beige in them.

Also, I've also had the idea of a net material (ala Predator movies) which the special forces use but I haven't found the right material yet.


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

Good Idea, the main problem with the camo (ironically) is that it doesn't stand out enough and looks more like just green, though I expect the problem with the paints has something to do with that as well.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Looks quite cool, I'd say thin your paints though, looks quite thick and gloopy in places, other than that it's good


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

The thick and gloppy is due to the paint's age, I believe.


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

To help with the just green would be use one lighter color as an outline or highlight color, bleached bone may be a good choice.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Looks kinda funny since it's Eldar but it could work. I prefer to see Eldar in stranger camo schemes since I imagine them being very apt to camouflage for whatever specific terrain they are fighting in instead of trying to be more general.


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

OK, did a quick mock up of the scheme, not very pretty, but I'm not using that guardian in a game anyway. The stripes are pretty sloppy but what do you think of the overall camo?








I kind of like the stripes, makes the camo really stand out as camo as long as I take a little more time with it.


----------



## Stuntiesrule (Mar 22, 2009)

looks good definitely think the addition of the lighter color helped.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

TBH I hate the idea of a typical cammo on Eldar but its up to you, the addition of the tan helped alot. Thin you paints with water! They are drying up because of age and its causing the pigment to clump up. If you have em drop a little pit of water in at a time and a couple BBs and shake the heck out of them.


----------



## Kyban (Mar 24, 2009)

Yeah, now that I look at it I'm not so sure that's what I want to do either, though I think it will work with the rangers. I won't be fielding guardians so I don't have to worry about that yet, but I'm not sure what to go with on the vehicles. I had the idea of making my Dire Avengers black with gold details, but I'm not sure on anything yet and I need to decide soon, at any rate I'm staying away from conventional craftworld schemes.


----------

